# My Cauldron Creep



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's my take on the cauldron creep. I've been meaning to post this since last Halloween but, it's just been a hectic couple of months. 

Halloween :: CauldronCreep.mp4 video by smoreno3 - Photobucket


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great. Love the eyes. Did you use a web spinner?


----------



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

scareme said:


> He looks great. Love the eyes. Did you use a web spinner?


Thanks. No i didn't i just held a glue gun against an airgun hooked up to a compressor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spawn of Devil's Chariot, how we love thee

You did good This remains one of my favorite props and I always enjoy seeing another person's take on this guy.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Great work. A cauldron creep is on my short list. Great movement, love the jaw


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot "Creep"


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Love those eyes, it's like the hot fumes burned out their colors leaving only a creepy purple glow!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work. This is always the one prop that really makes me want to incorporate movement into my display.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't tell for sure from your video, does the creep stir the pot, or is it just the head that moves?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> I can't tell for sure from your video, does the creep stir the pot, or is it just the head that moves?


The creep stirs the pot. I used one of the vent motors, and when i took the video the stick had slipped a bit which caused it to look like it wasn't moving.


----------

